# Who has made a leash?



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Who here has sewn a leash? Where did you find you material and is it worth the trouble?


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I have done it. I don't think I'm a good person to ask if it's worth it because I love to custom make all kinds of things for my kids and our pets. I often have to custom make things for my kids and pets because they are all odd sizes. I do a lot of research to find just the right fabric or notion. I usually make my own patterns. I got power tools for the holidays because we are doing bigger projects in our new house, and I can't wait to use them on furniture for the pets. I get my findings from Ebay, Etsy, Michaels, and Joanns.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

What sort of material would you recommend making a leash out of? Thanks for the reply


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

A while ago I made a harness dress and fo the leash I used basic cotton fabric
its actually quite easy to make (although I hand sew it)


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

ChiLaLa said:


> What sort of material would you recommend making a leash out of? Thanks for the reply


I used webbing like most dog leashes and collars. I also used regular fabric for some leashes. As long as the material isn't flimsy it should be okay as a leash. It's not like you're trying to hold on to a horse.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

i've made multiple leashes and couplers for my dogs, all out of leather. it's pretty easy if you have the right tools and you don't need to sew it if you don't want, you can use rivets or screws instead. i've recently made a couple of leashes that were hand sewn, instead of using rivets / screws, which took a little bit more time. 

I prefer to make my own unique leashes...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mijo said:


> i've made multiple leashes and couplers for my dogs, all out of leather. it's pretty easy if you have the right tools and you don't need to sew it if you don't want, you can use rivets or screws instead. i've recently made a couple of leashes that were hand sewn, instead of using rivets / screws, which took a little bit more time.
> 
> I prefer to make my own unique leashes...


Please post pictures of the leashes you made! I would just love to see them!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Summer Fun: Dog Collar & Leash - Sew4Home
check this


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheryl, that link is awesome! So fun!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

@cherper! Thanks!! that is a great link I am going to make one this weekend!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay!! So glad I could help. Pics please after you complete it!!!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

I will definitley post pics. I hope I can find the nylon strapping at a local store, otherwise I'll have to order it and try to make it next weekend


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've seen it at Joann fabrics. Any sewing/fabric or hobby store should have it. 
I'm sure it will be awesome!!!


----------

